# PedalPCB YATsa stato solida?



## fig (Mar 25, 2022)

Once again I post in the shadow of a beautiful build. This time it's @vigilante398 's Reactionary/Alarmist .

The official name is TBD, but I was given a special opportunity to build this and I had a blast with it! No other TS will do, no no no. Thanks Robert!

Since @Paradox916 nailed the TS logo, I've drawn a blank for a graphic...but I _think_ the inside looks okay. It sounds like you know it should, but *better* somehow. You'll just have to build one. 

I took a bit of liberty with the off-board wiring, kind of old meets new. A big thanks to @Mcknib for wire straightening tip. Forgive the flux at the power pads...I missed it.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 25, 2022)

💅💅💅 damn @fig


----------



## Betty Wont (Mar 25, 2022)

Sexy guts!


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 25, 2022)

That’s pretty sweet!


----------



## spi (Mar 25, 2022)

fig said:


> A big thanks to @Mcknib for wire straightening tip.


That looks really nice, is there a thread where this was discussed?


----------



## fig (Mar 25, 2022)

spi said:


> That looks really nice, is there a thread where this was discussed?







__





						Are You Breadboard Baking Yet?
					

PedalPCB has opened up “The Test Kitchen” which entails breadboarding, circuit designs and analysis, and non-pcb items. This was nearly a month ago. How many of you have started breadboarding, been curious to start, waiting for your protoboards to come in the mail, or merely putting your...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 25, 2022)

Is this a future PPCB SMD project?


----------



## fig (Mar 25, 2022)

Paradox916 said:


> Is this a future PPCB SMD project?


Yes, I built the one above three months from now. 😁

I'm not certain, but if so, be prepared for a giveaway. PCB + all the fixins' in.....you guessed it...a TUBE!


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 25, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Great build Tim. It kinda makes me wonder how an smd board could be bigger than th🤔


Training-wheels project? Seems like a reasonable assumption. It doesn’t look intimidating… even my dumbass thinks I can do it🤣


----------



## almondcity (Mar 25, 2022)

Why are my pants getting tight...


----------



## Robert (Mar 25, 2022)

Paradox916 said:


> Training-wheels project?



Exactly.


----------



## Mcknib (Mar 25, 2022)

Oohhh streamlined nirvana


----------



## JamieJ (Mar 25, 2022)

Looks awesome Tim! Was that one baked in the oven or hand soldered?


----------



## fig (Mar 25, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> Looks awesome Tim! Was that one baked in the oven or hand soldered?


Thanks Jamie!

This was baked, but wouldn't be a problem to hand solder with all that real estate. My eyesight isn't great nor is my hand the steadiest but a little patience does the trick.


----------



## grabo99 (Mar 25, 2022)

fig said:


> Yes, I built the one above three months from now. 😁
> 
> I'm not certain, but if so, be prepared for a giveaway. PCB + all the fixins' in.....you guessed it...a TUBE!



Looks great. Can't wait to mess it up and burn the board if I win


----------



## fig (Mar 25, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Great build Tim. It kinda makes me wonder how an smd board could be bigger than th🤔


Thanks Chris! It's roomy, like an old sedan but with that new car smell.


----------



## cooder (Mar 25, 2022)

Spot on pleasing obsessiveness! Very cool.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 25, 2022)

I’m definitely gonna need to build one of these. Magnifying goggles here we go…


----------



## Barry (Mar 25, 2022)

That sir, is mighty fine!!


----------



## cdwillis (Mar 25, 2022)

Wow! I love it. Is that bus wire running from the jacks to the switch breakout board? Looks like you went a little light on the solder on the 3pdt switch.


----------



## fig (Mar 25, 2022)

cdwillis said:


> Wow! I love it. Is that bus wire running from the jacks to the switch breakout board? Looks like you went a little light on the solder on the 3pdt switch.


Thank you! Yes, and also to the power jack. I usually fill one side of the switch pad, but yes sometimes it's a bit light.  If it quits, I'll know where to look 🔍.


----------



## fig (Mar 25, 2022)

Barry said:


> That sir, is mighty fine!!


Thank you sir.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Mar 25, 2022)

one step closer to the 1590A CS80 I've been hoping for


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 25, 2022)

Sweet ride you got there @fig


----------



## swelchy (Mar 25, 2022)

Whowza that's art


----------



## Username123 (Mar 26, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> one step closer to the 1590A CS80 I've been hoping for.


I would say a moog system 55 is doable in a 125B right?


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Mar 26, 2022)

This is why I make weird stuff...I can't compete with that neatness!


----------



## blackhatboojum (Mar 26, 2022)

fig said:


> Thanks Chris! It's roomy, like an old sedan but with that new car smell.


Like my dads ‘77 Ford LTD 😂.


----------



## andare (Mar 26, 2022)

As a trained architect I can tell the guts are structurally sound. Looks like a suspension bridge.

The red pot cozies are so cool. Do you happen to have a source, @fig ?


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 26, 2022)

fig said:


> Once again I post in the shadow of a beautiful build. This time it's @vigilante398 's Reactionary/Alarmist .
> 
> The official name is TBD, but I was given a special opportunity to build this and I had a blast with it! No other TS will do, no no no. Thanks Robert!
> 
> ...




SO ... BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## music6000 (Mar 26, 2022)

fig said:


> Once again I post in the shadow of a beautiful build. This time it's @vigilante398 's Reactionary/Alarmist .
> 
> The official name is TBD, but I was given a special opportunity to build this and I had a blast with it! No other TS will do, no no no. Thanks Robert!
> 
> ...


With a Black marker & a steady hand :


----------



## fig (Mar 26, 2022)

andare said:


> As a trained architect I can tell the guts are structurally sound. Looks like a suspension bridge.
> 
> The red pot cozies are so cool. Do you happen to have a source, @fig ?


I do sir.









						(Pot) Covers - The Best Anti-Static Protection - 12-Pack (Red or Violet) - GuitarPCB
					

The Original Pot Cover pack that makes it look good under the hood while protecting your Circuit Board! Choose Color from Drop-Down Menu




					guitarpcb.com


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 26, 2022)

"TBD", that stand for "Tube Bass Drive"?


----------



## Coda (Mar 26, 2022)

fig said:


> I do sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And hear I was thinking you were a cheese smuggler this whole time…


----------



## fig (Mar 26, 2022)

Coda said:


> And hear I was thinking you were a cheese smuggler this whole time…


cheesy yes. smuggler not so much.


----------



## jimilee (Mar 26, 2022)

Wow, I shall lay down my iron, for I am no longer worthy. That’s amazing sir.


----------



## fig (Mar 26, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Wow, I shall lay down my iron, for I am no longer worthy. That’s amazing sir.


I've seen your work sir. Tis I who must gain game. Then, and _only_ then, will I be gamey....er..


----------



## music6000 (Mar 26, 2022)

music6000 said:


> With a Black marker & a steady hand :
> 
> View attachment 24470


I was just thinking about TBD and with every tube screamer name already being milked & used, it must mean '' *T*o *B*e *D*etermined '' !!!


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 26, 2022)

Coda said:


> And hear I was thinking you were a cheese smuggler this whole time…



AUDREY II meets PacMan...


"TBD" — 
Two Bee Dissuaded
Trans-Bavarian Deutschlander
Tone Be Dimed
Trial By Damnation
Torts Before Denial
Tidily-winks Bidily-fiddy Didily-squat
Trussed Bondage & Discipline
Trespass Before Dishonour 
Tim's Big ... 


... DIY


----------



## fig (Mar 26, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Tim's Big ...


...doodad


----------



## fig (Mar 26, 2022)

music6000 said:


> I was just thinking about TBD and with every tube screamer name already being milked & used, it must mean '' *T*o *B*e *D*etermined '' !!!


Yes, I may have misspoke. 2BAnnounced might be more suitable....or maybe it is still the LTSM. 🤷‍♂️ 
I just call it groovy!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Mar 26, 2022)

Tubey determined?


----------

